

The Debt/Consumption Sham - lionhearted
http://www.jasonkelly.com/2009/02/whole-damn-sham.html
Piece is 5% editorial on American politics, 95% on building a sustainable lifestyle and how the author got out of corporate life by living ultra-frugal and started his own company that's never had debt. Really inspiring piece.
======
lionhearted
Piece is 5% editorial on American politics, 95% on building a sustainable
lifestyle and how the author got out of corporate life by living ultra-frugal
and started his own company that's never had debt. Skip the brief part on
politics and read on, how the author built his life is pretty inspiring.

